# Results - May 22-28, 2006



## dougreed (May 31, 2006)

2x2x2:*
1. Erik Akkersdijk...........5.42
2. Thom Barlow...............6.70
3. Frank Morris..............8.23*
4. Michael Fung..............10.56
5. Christophe Thiriot........13.75

3x3x3:*
1. Yu Jeong-Min..............15.50
2. Frank Morris..............16.44
3. Casey Pernsteiner.........16.69*
4. Erik Akkersdijk...........16.76
5. Thom Barlow...............17.60
6. Michael Fung..............18.94
7. Christophe Thiriot........27.20
8. Patrick Kelly.............31.61

4x4x4:*
1. Michael Fung..............1:01.01
2. Frank Morris..............1:08.27
3. Erik Akkersdijk...........1:28.38*

5x5x5:*
1. Frank Morris..............1:59.82
2. Michael Fung..............2:09.23
3. Erik Akkersdijk...........4:02.21*


----------



## pjk (May 31, 2006)

4x4x4:
1. Erik Akkersdijk...........1:28.38
2. Michael Fung..............1:01.01
3. Frank Morris..............1:08.27

Switch 1 to third


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2006)

w00t

doug: but I meant put the results in the respective threds of the competitions. But this works well too 

~Thom

I'll try get first on 2x2x2 this week


----------



## dougreed (May 31, 2006)

Thank's PJK, I fixed it. 

And Kirjava, I know what you meant and planned on doing that, but I thought this would be a bit better... I still don't think it's a good idea to put the past week's results in each new competition thread, if only for organizational purposes. 

And sorry about waiting until Tuesday to do the competition. I know I told you I'd do it monday, I guess I lied 

-Doug


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 1, 2006)

haha, fair enough.

Maybe this will be better anyhoo.



~Thom


----------

